# Broad Leaf Anubis care?



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

helooo, im going to get my first aquatic plant soon and i think it will be a broad leaf anubis 
ive seen a lot about co2 and substrate fertalizers and such and im wondering, what exactly do i need to do/buy after i put the plant in the tank to keep it healthy and growing

thx


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

never plant anubias species in the substrate...attach it to a rock or a nice piece of driftwood....no need for co2 or other ferts as long as there are fish in the tank..
they are low maintainance,low light plants that very few fish will bother...they are truly an exceptional plant group..


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

What he said^ 

Planted tanks are amazing to get into. They look great and are not hard to care for. Once you get more into plants you will need a timer for the lights and a little bit of mirical grow is nice to have. You can make a DIY co2 system like the one I posted in the DIY spot.

Co2 all you need is a bottle and some aquarium tube. And you can make co2 by using sugar and yeast for a low quality low cost set up. 

Anyways for a single plant co2 is not needed but it is nice to have and your plants will be a little bit healthier and will grow faster. Once you get more into plants it's needed 

What type of light do you have on the tank? 
I'd say if your just getting into the plants go buy a pack of plant bulbs from walmart they are easy to grow and need vary little care.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Great choice on anubias bud. This plant is incredibly low maintenance and will not require CO2 regardless of how many anubias plants you add. A basic light on a timer is all you need. Put it on 8-10 hours and you will be set. Dont expect any fast growth from this plant as it is a very slow grower. As it gets larger you can cut the ryzome and have another plant.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

And if i get a plecostemus it wont eat the leaves or hurt the plant?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My pleco doesn't even look at my plants so I think you should be fine.


----------



## Harliquin (Aug 12, 2012)

Kay thanks


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

tomAnubias tanks be beautiful too. Check out this one put together by Tom Barr


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

wow that's impressive! makes my "low light" tank look kinda crappy...lol

i circled the 3 types of anubias in the tank. Barteri is front and center, Nana is on/near the driftwood, and Minima is in the back on the far left


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Dang fuzz! that thing looks sick. Nice scape


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

Anubias plants really are a great choice to start with. When I started my aquarium and bought three different types of plants I quickly got rid of two and kept the anubias because it was the only one that wasn't dieing. Granted, I didn't have a clue about plants when I started, but that just shows how hard anubias plants are to kill. Once you have succes with anubias you can get yourselve some java fern which is also a very low maintainace plant. And from there on it is just a question of how much money you want to spend


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks Grogs. Still unsure about the vesuvius sword in the front right. I put it there as an experiment to see how it does in low-light/low-tech conditions.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Woah Grogan, tank almost looks unreal. I've always thought anubias looked fake.  But a great plant.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I need some of that plant, I also need that guys tank...


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Fuzz said:


> thanks Grogs. Still unsure about the vesuvius sword in the front right. I put it there as an experiment to see how it does in low-light/low-tech conditions.


According to the some quick research the plant likes the light a little on the higher side with a rich substrate. Of course rules can always be broken. How long had it been in the aquarium before you took that pic?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

it hasn't been in there for very long. maybe 2 weeks now? I have 4 more of it in my 40-Long, which is my high light, co2, PMDD, and dirted tank. The vesuvius in the 40 is a lot more curly and awesome looking. the stuff in the 55 looks more like a slightly bigger version of dwarf sag. 

got the stuff at the same time and it has already grown 6 runners on one plant. I can only imagine what the other 3 plants are doing where I can't see them.


----------

